# Wagner Tuning Intercoolers Lowest Price + FREE SAME DAY SHIPPING - IN STOCK!



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

*[url]http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*[/URL]
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.




Order Link
*https://www.x-ph.com/wagner-tuning-intercooler-kit-for-vag-2-0-tfsi/*




The Wagner Tuning Intercooler Kit made for the VAG 2.0 TFSI / TSI fits in to:

Audi A3 8P 1,8 TSI 118KW/160PS (2007-2012)
• Audi A3 8P 2,0 TFSI 147KW/200PS (2005-2012)
• Audi S3 8P 195KW/265PS (2006-2012)
• Audi TT 8J 1,8 TSI 118KW/160PS (2008-2014)
• Audi TT 8J 2,0 TFSI 147-155KW/200-211PS (2006-2014)
• Audi TTS 8J 200KW/272PS (2008-2014)

• Volkswagen Golf 5 GTI (ED 30) 147-169KW/200-230PS (2004-2008)
• Volkswagen Golf 6 GTI (ED 35) (Cabrio) 155-173KW/211-235PS (2009-2013)

Volkswagen Golf 6 R (Cabrio) 199KW/270PS (2009-2013)
Volkswagen Scirocco 3 2,0 TSI 147-162KW/200-220PS (2008-2015)
Volkswagen Scirocco 3 R 195-206KW/265-280PS (2009-2015)
Volkswagen EOS 2,0 TFSI 147KW/200PS (2006-2009)
Volkswagen EOS 2,0 TFSI 155KW/211PS (2009-2014)
Volkswagen Jetta 5 2,0 TFSI 147KW/200PS (2005-2010)
Volkswagen Jetta 6 1,8 TSI 118KW/160PS (2014-2015)
Volkswagen Jetta 6 2,0 TSI 155KW/211PS (2010-2014)
Volkswagen Passat B7 1,8 TSI 118KW/160PS (2010-2012)
Volkswagen Passat B7 2,0 TSI 155KW/211PS (2010-2014)
Volkswagen Passat CC 1,8 TSI 118KW/160PS (2008-2012)
Volkswagen Passat CC 2,0 TFSI 147KW/200PS (2008-2010)
Volkswagen Passat CC 2,0 TSI 147KW/200PS (2010-2014)
Volkswagen Beetle 2,0 TSI 147-155KW/200-211PS (2011-2014)

This high performance intercooler has the following core size (610x440x65), providing a 10% larger frontal area and 50% more volume compared to the original intercooler.
Optimized by CAD, the new competition-high-speed core and cast aluminum end tanks give this intercooler excellent cooling properties. Flow analyses and simulations were created to optimize the design. This intercooler is the best choice when it comes to performance gains and low intake temperatures.
Fitment is easy, replacing the OEM intercooler. All of our products undergo rigorous quality control.

Limited 2 year warranty to original purchaser.
All Items subject to a restocking fee. Customer responsible for shipping cost to and from destination!

THIS ITEM CAN ONLY BE USED IN A COMPETITION RACING VEHICLE THAT IS NOT DRIVEN ON PUBLIC ROADS, UNDER CALIFORNIA STATE LAW IT IS NOT LEGAL FOR USE IN ANY OTHER MOTOR VEHICLE

Package:
1 Charge air cooler
2 Silicone Hoses
4 hose clamps
1 Aluminum Adapter
1 Installation instructions


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Pm sent!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Special forum members price!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

March Madness Sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Spring sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Spring sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Which IC fits the Beetle? 2012 TSI?


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

stevehayes01 said:


> Which IC fits the Beetle? 2012 TSI?


https://www.x-ph.com/wagner-tuning-intercooler-kit-for-vag-2-0-tfsi/


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Labor Day Sale 
use coupon code *LD17*


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Coupon codes available!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Sale!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

BUMP!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

